# Fixing deep ruts



## saidtheblueknight (Jul 10, 2019)

I recently had a contractor tear up some pretty deep ruts in my side yard, unfortunately there was nothing I can do (shed was delivered and that was the only path they could take with such a wide load).

I'm trying to figure out the best method to fix this. Do I use some sort of soil fork to dig in the sides and lift up the compressed soil and try to get it back to level (kind of like how you fix divots on putting greens) or should I fill in the ruts with new soil so it's level with the rest of the ground and then eventually seed later this summer?

My issue with choice #1 is that it will not even out correctly and in lifting the ground I would tear up the roots. Issue with choice #2 is that the roots will eventually hit the old grass/compacted ground that I just covered and not have much room to flourish.

What's my best option?


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 23, 2019)

Do you have any pictures?


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

id probably go w/ choice #3 and do a little bit of both. a soil fork to lift as much as you can, letting that settle a few weeks and then leveling w/ new soil after that.


----------



## rtdad (Jul 13, 2019)

Agree with a little of both.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

saidtheblueknight said:


> I recently had a contractor tear up some pretty deep ruts in my side yard...
> 
> I'm trying to figure out the best method to fix this. Do I use some sort of soil fork to dig in the sides and lift up the compressed soil and try to get it back to level (kind of like how you fix divots on putting greens) or should I fill in the ruts with new soil so it's level with the rest of the ground and then eventually seed later this summer?












Been there, done that, have the T-shirt.

Choice #1 is the way to go. If it was level before you started, then adding more soil means the soil will need to be more compacted or raised up afterwards. If you can't get all the soil up to where it was, then you can add soil, but by definition it will either be more compacted or higher after you're done.

A spading fork works pretty well for raising up the soil. Do that a few times. Yes, it will tear the roots some, but they're going to be suffering from the compaction anyway. After doing that, you can also use a manual core aerator if you have one. Break up the soil from the cores and spread it out evenly over the damaged area as if it were new topsoil.

Depending upon your grass type, you may want to re-seed or can just wait for it to fill in, or could pull plugs from other parts of your lawn to help speed up the fill-in.

Good luck!


----------



## zenmower (Jul 22, 2018)

If a hay fork or rake won't work and a rototiller makes you queasy then I go to my second technique, water....a lot of it.
It will turn into liquid mud and then you can level it out.
Then overseed it.

Another technique is a garden weasel, I love the hell out of mine for leveling areas.

This is my technique and works pretty good.

I only bring in more fill for spot corrections barring a huge hole.
I do add material for holes dug by my dog as he has compacted the soil.


----------

